# Dusseldorf for Xmas markets



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi guys has any body done the dusseldorf Xmas markets if so where did u park looking for a campsite with ehu


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Why go to Dusseldorf, the best German Christmas market is where you already live..........Birmingham!


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*xmas*

because i want to :?


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

we have done to Düsseldorf and to be honest its not great

have you been to Valkenburg for the caves, parade and markets

fantastic and you can camp virtually in the town at Den Dreisch


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Xmas*

Yes done vaulkenburg koln


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

rocky1968 why are you going to Dusseldorf when you can go to Berlin :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Sideways86 said:


> we have done to Düsseldorf and to be honest its not great
> 
> have you been to Valkenburg for the caves, parade and markets
> 
> fantastic and you can camp virtually in the town at Den Dreisch


Sounds interesting. Any links?

TM


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*xmas*



whistlinggypsy said:


> rocky1968 why are you going to Dusseldorf when you can go to Berlin :lol:


 stop over to berlin but her to be obeyed just said lets hit berlin need to get the number for that campsite berlin mitte


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

*Re: xmas*



rocky1968 said:


> whistlinggypsy said:
> 
> 
> > rocky1968 why are you going to Dusseldorf when you can go to Berlin :lol:
> ...


Why are you going in the van now not the car :roll:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Sideways86 said:
> 
> 
> > we have done to Düsseldorf and to be honest its not great
> ...


http://www.campingdendriesch.nl/en/

http://www.kerststadvalkenburg.nl/Christmas-Market-Municipal-Cav.26.0.html?&L=1


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Stanner said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Sideways86 said:
> ...


Thanks for the info. Camping looks expensive at €46 a night for 4 people. Might email them for the camper overnight prices.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Thanks for the info. Camping looks expensive at €46 a night for 4 people. Might email them for the camper overnight prices.


I think it was 23€ last year but EHU is metered on the overnight pitches, so extra on top of that if you want it.

They know that as they are right over the top of and a short(ish) walk from the caves (and the town centre) they can charge that much.

And as it can cost nearly that just to park for the day in Valkenburg so it isn't as bad as it looks.

The thing to do is overnight for free somewhere like Maastricht arrive at Den Driesch as early as possible and have the whole day and evening to see the caves and town then leave before the 11 am deadline next day.

PS Valkenburg knows how to butter, jam and cream it's bread with your money. 
It can make Bruges look a bargain.

Yet surprisingly the stalls in the caves are not that expensive.


----------

